# GB AOSP Development discussion thread.



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone...I'm planning on trying to develop a gingerbread kernel for AOSP because we don't really have support anymore and everyone has moved onto developing for ICS (not that this is a bad thing). I figure in my spare time I might as well try to learn and develop for our phone. Let me start by saying I was never really into phones/smartphones/rooting, or software development, but I've always been fascinated by Linux in general. I've played around using a number of Linux distros, but I've never really done anything intensive with them (modified their kernels, etc.) but I am vaguely familiar with terminal usage.

Anyways that was just my introduction. I've been running an ICS kernel on my AOSP GB system (specs/stuff in my signature) and while most advised against it, I find it to run pretty well. I'm not sure why it seems to run so well on my phone, but it's basically solved most of my problems (or at least it appears to have done that), but I know the kernel isn't "optimized" for my phone. Some major things people have said are that the ramdisking operations/system is totally different when comparing ICS and GB. This kernel that I'm using is running pretty well, even knowing this fact. What I was wondering is if I could basically get the ICS kernel, then "merge it" with a GB kernel's parameters that pertain to the ramdisk/other major options of GB. That would probably make it better. Also, people stated that multitouch issues for the DINC2 occured on Aeroevan's 0.8 kernel, but not on the 0.7 kernel. This was the changelog stated by aeroevan:



> v0.8: Upstream CyanogenMod changes + small touchscreen driver update from HTC. Only tested on my CM7.2 Kang build.


So maybe this "small touchscreen driver update" is the thing that caused it, but I'm assuming many other kernels applied this update too? Maybe there is a way to roll back to whatever was in 0.7 in this sense to get rid of the multitouch bug that plagues some people.

I have a pretty powerful laptop, so development shouldn't be too bad. I plan on running Ubuntu 11.10 (or whatever people find suitable these days) in a Virtual Machine and I plan on compiling stuff from there. I am not claiming I know everything or that these things are correct....I am simply just throwing out some brainstorming to get some ideas out there. I know GB is "old", but I (and some others as well) enjoy it's stability and that it generally functions perfectly. Maybe this thread will get a look from popular devs, or maybe it'll get a look from people who just know this stuff. Thanks for reading, and sorry for the length of the post.


----------



## islandr (Oct 9, 2011)

I think this is a great idea, and I applaud your efforts. I am currently running one of Condemned's 7.2 mid March Kangs withe Aero's .8 cfs kernel. I, too, am intrigued by the Linux OS - but admittedly a little intimidated. My only experience was booting into Ubuntu using a CD to root my HTC Aria. Anyway - if there ANYTHING I can do to help: testing, research, etc. Please let me know. I've been wanting to do what you are proposing ever since the multi-touch issue was discovered, but have been too consumed with other life stuff to make it happen - maybe this could be the little push I was looking for.


----------

